# 牛B, 装B



## ILOVEZNZ

Frivolity aside,I'm just curious about if there any corresponding words to mean that.I assume it would be "kick ass" and "boost oneself"?


----------



## fredisaking

裝B >>> bluff(v.), poser, tool
牛B >>> awesome, wicked cool, perfecto, kick ass, ass-kicking, nice, rule(v.), rock(v.), dominate(v.), fly

That's all I heard in the U.S.


----------



## desertrat

May I ask how these expressions might be used?

Thanks


----------



## fredisaking

*裝B*
bluff(v.) >>> He's just bluffing, no need to fear.
poser >>> The dude is such a poser, a suburban gangsta!
tool >>> And he really thought he got mojo, what a tool.
*牛B*
epic >>> "And he scored." "EPIC!"
awesome
wicked cool >>> (seeing a guy ollie up a truck) wicked cool! Bro!!
perfecto >>> Everything would be great if I did "perfecto-ly" on my Spanish exam.
kick ass
ass-kicking
nice >>> "I heard Bruce Willis dies in the new movie." "Nice."
rule(v.) >>> Chuck Norris rules! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeyaaaaaaa!
rock(v.) >>> Mom, you rock. <<< like in Disney channel
dominate(v.) >>> And five girls literally fought for him over the prom. The dude dominates, period.
fly >>> Big mama, your boy is so fly tonight 'cause he got paper to shove....


----------



## desertrat

谢谢， Fredisaking. 好像我原来的问题问地不清楚。这两个词中文怎么用？


----------



## fredisaking

I don't think people in Taiwan use these expressions; however, they are pretty poplular among young people in China. B simplys stands for a female sexual organ but I don't know why B means that. Maybe people from China would have a better understanding of this. 牛B is cow's sexual organ. Because this B is from a cow so it must be BIG, SURPRISING. 裝B simply means "pretend to be 牛B."


----------



## samanthalee

fredisaking said:


> B simplys stands for a female sexual organ but I don't know why B means that.


Probably because the actual character "屄" is not part of the GB2312 Simplified Chinese Character Set and cannot be typed in mobile phones, so everyone resort to using "B" instead.
And if you set Microsoft "Chinese (PRC) IME" to type 简charset, you won't find it either. This character can only be found in "Chinese (PRC) IME" when you switch to 繁charset and 大charset (Extended Character Set). I expect it is readily found in "Chinese (Taiwan) IME"?


----------



## gazagoal

My suggestion would be never use these expressions even in private, except for when talking to very close young male friends. They are offensive. But to learn them to protect yourself is ok. And if you want to commend someone, you could say that they are very 牛 (eg. 你真牛/They are 牛人). People love to hear that.


----------



## messia

what's different of * “牛B”&“装B”*


----------



## fredisaking

牛B adj. = 牛人 n. >>> awesome, cool, epic, fantastic
e.g. 超牛B的你，竟然可以把她約出來。
e.g. 「我約到全校最正的妹和我吃飯了！」「牛人！」

*正妹 >>> 美女

裝B >>> pretend to be 牛B
e.g. 真不知道九零後出生的那一代在裝什麼B，整天Myspace angle，真傻。


----------



## koinbouffier

When i was in Beijing, my friends and i we used them all the time...........(now it seems like ages ago......) 

Example1:
A：丫卢静怎那么操行啊？？昨儿跟丫打招呼，丫都不待（didnt）得儿（搭理）我的。
B：装逼（B）呗。(indicating Lu Jing 's 装逼ing....)

Example2:
A: 哎哟唉，我专八考试竟然过了！考之前一眼书都没看。
B：你丫真牛逼（B）！！

Those are the real conversation that we made.......hope they could help you a little bit. I still believe that Beijing Mandarin is the most prestigious way of chinese speeches........


----------



## samanthalee

koinbouffier said:


> I still believe that Beijing Mandarin is the most prestigious way of chinese speeches........


What can I say? Mandarin is based on Beijing's dialect.


----------



## Staarkali

Note that as a Chinese learner, *牛B *was a problem for me at first since *牛B *in Mandarin and *newbie *in English are pronounced exactly the same but are diametrically opposite in meaning; indeed, *newbie *means *rookie *and can even easily change for the spelling *noobie *(or its short form *noob*)which is, on Western Internet, nothing less than an insult.

I really felt ackward the first times people told me 你太牛B了, but now it's ok


----------



## k0101001

*牛b 就是形容一个人非常“厉害”，在口语中 有“赞美” 和 “羡慕”甚至“嫉妒”的意思。*
*当然，“牛人”更雅点，牛B有点俗--不过朋友间用是没关系的*

*装b＝“假装”是一个“牛b”的简称，也就是说，“想让人看起来你是个牛B”*


----------



## clarehh

samanthalee said:


> Probably because the actual character "屄" is not part of the GB2312 Simplified Chinese Character Set and cannot be typed in mobile phones,


 
No, actually that character "屄"can be typed by chinese simplified character set. But since this character is insulting, the chinese gov't has prohibited those websites which using offensive words. So chinese netizens start to find something that has the same pronunciation to instead.
Something like 草泥马 to instead of 操你妈. 河蟹=和谐. 748=去死吧 or 气死吧. Also, ppl use those words for fast typing.

PS. somehow "牛B" can be used for a compliment, but "装B" is definitely a disrespectful word.
They make fun of people who "装B". They said like:莫装B，装B遭雷劈.They made an english version too. Don't try zhuangbility,zhuangbility leads to leipility. 

That's what I saw in a chinese forum. Hope it helps.


----------



## pprince

I have to remind you that, those words are not clean, don’t use it when you have a formal speech and writing also.


----------



## catamaran

Yes, they're not clean. But you can use just one word - "牛!", or 强人,牛人. All of them are informal and clean.


----------



## wxr588

IMO, it's OK to know the background of these words, but never use them. I am a native Chinese, and I hate to hear and see people use these words; even in very informal situations, I don't like to use them.  

即使是在随便的场合，能不用这些带“B”的字眼就尽量不用。什么：“牛B“、“傻逼”、“傻X" 、“装逼”、“逼样儿”...

Here, “B、逼、X”  all equals to "屄".


----------



## sneidar

这个论坛真过瘾，牛站啊


----------



## Lugubert

This thread explains a lot. A year ago during fourth uni semester Chinese, I had to  translate a newspaper story on the Chongqing couple that refused to leave their expropriated house. I fought with the part "“最牛钉子户”凭啥这么“牛”？" and finally decided to interpret 最牛 as extremely stubborn, using a Swedish phrase that's literally "bull-ish" or "bull-y". I passed.


----------

